# 580EX-II strange failure



## tpatana (Apr 25, 2017)

Anyone seen fail like this:

ETTL -mode: It flashes seemingly, but screen is basically black (as it would be with same settings without flash)
M-mode: it illuminates decent amount, but any power 1/128 to 1/1 look same brightness

Tried on 2 bodies, same behavior. Tried my 430EX backup, it worked just fine on ETTL mode too. So something with the 580.

Also when flashing (the 580), it doesn't make the normal high pitch charging sound. I'm wondering if the capacitor died or something.

Anyone had similar failure? Know what part might be broken? I know how to open and fix stuff, so I'm planning to open before buying a new one, but it'd help if someone had tips on where to look. I'm guessing the flash during ETTL is the pre-flash, but actual flash is out. The the M-mode might be illuminating at pre-flash brightness maybe?


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 25, 2017)

Curious: How old is it and approximately how many times have you flashed it? (Maybe LR would help with an estimate?)

Also, how much would you be willing to pay Canon to fix it if home remedies don't work?

Wish I could help, but the only time I had similar behavior was with a fairly new 600ex-rt that slammed to the ground while I was running with it in my hand. It would power on but not flash. Canon charged me about $150. Wish now I could remember what exactly they repaired.


----------



## pwp (Apr 25, 2017)

Doesn't sound too good! There is likely to be a component failure in there somewhere. For the price of another pre-owned 580EXII, it's unlikely to be worth taking to CPS for repair. I've had tubes blow in 580 EX MkI and II, also had capacitors blow while over working them on full power while hooked up to an external power source, a Quantum Turbo which gave next to instant recycling on full power. No wonder it blew its brains out with a loud bang. But never had the issue you've described. Some items just have a life. Your 580EXII may have reached it's use-by date. It happens.

FWIW I have had zero issues with my three 600EX-RT's which get worked very hard. You may consider it's a good time for an upgrade.

-pw


----------



## tpatana (Apr 25, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Curious: How old is it and approximately how many times have you flashed it? (Maybe LR would help with an estimate?)
> 
> Also, how much would you be willing to pay Canon to fix it if home remedies don't work?
> 
> Wish I could help, but the only time I had similar behavior was with a fairly new 600ex-rt that slammed to the ground while I was running with it in my hand. It would power on but not flash. Canon charged me about $150. Wish now I could remember what exactly they repaired.



It's some 5-6 years already. Not going to pay Canon to fix, I'll open it myself and if something obvious is broken/loose I'll fix. If not, I'll probably find another used one somewhere.

~3 years ago the bulb exploded while shooting (full power for quite a while), I bought new bulb from Canon and replaced it. Probably shot ~50k with the flash since, so maybe it was just time to die.

600EX has same bulb, it basically adds the radio (which I don't need) and slightly better zoom I guess so they go 580 -> 600. For that increase I'm not planning to pay much, so if I found used 600 for <$250 I might get one but more likely used 580-II for <$200.


----------

